# Cobalt Poison



## crozet86 (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,
      I have been going through a box of forgotten bottles today and wanted to post this cobalt poison.


----------



## deepwoods (Mar 23, 2004)

Eddie - I just dug one of those for the first time a couple of months ago- 3 sided right?-    I dont know anymore about it other than its a really cool looking poison.                          
                                                                                         J.D


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi,
      yes deepwoods this is 3-sided.I cant even remember where or when i dug it.When i
 first started digging i would just wash them and put them in boxes.I never researched them or listed them to know what i have.Now i feel like a kid again going through these boxes.


----------



## Chaser43 (Mar 31, 2004)

question for the diggers: what other artifacts come with a bottle dig?
 Arrowheads? Dinosaur bones? Stash of old coins?

 I take it you would use a long thin rod and probe the ground for 
 picking out buried bottle.
 How do you detect a buried if not that way.
 I,ve never been on a dig or seen it done for forgive my ignorance


----------



## Bluebelle (Apr 18, 2004)

For Chaser43 - I've found broken china and pottery pieces, rusty cans, occasionally a discarded piece of cutlery, usually bent and rusty, occasionally little bones that looked like they came from steak or chicken. Best non-bottle find was a stoneware snuff jar about 8" tall. Never found any coins or arrowheads.


----------



## dirtyknees (Mar 6, 2005)

I like that bottle i have the same one we dug it about a yr ago just wondering if you found out anything on its worth


----------



## dirtyknees (Mar 6, 2005)

a pic of ours


----------

